# Fixed: Occasional Stalling - Any help appreciated!! 2013 ls 1.8l



## lagagne1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Ive been trying to run down an idle issue with my cruze for a month! Occasional stalling when at idle (seem worse now) and ive noticed if i drive an extended period on the hwy when i slow on an off ramp it surges to about 2k rpms and after a few seconds drops to 500 almost stalls and eventually settles in at around 700rpms. Im getting stabillitrak service messages occasionally as well but not all the time ( could be unrelated but never know with these cars lol). Now that said on with what ive done:
1) negative batt cable change
2) checked for vac leaks (changed intake boot and valve cover due to cracks and pcv)
3) intake vvt solenoid
4) cleaned throttle body (dirty after 100k)
5) bank 1 O2 sensor upstream
6) reset ecu by pulling fuses for 30 min
7) unplugged throttle conector to see if idle changed and ran worse when pulled
Its throwing p0171 lean code and thats the only one it ever gives. Next thing i thought is replace entire throttle body but getting expensive to mess around with throwing parts at it. I really want to keep it out of the shop and not have to eat my hat with the wife  Forgot to add a seafoam treatment done also.


----------



## lagagne1 (Sep 10, 2019)

changed iridium plugs when i did valve cover as well.


----------



## SuperDaveDuex (Oct 12, 2018)

It almost sounds like you aren't getting enough gas to the engine, I would possibly check out the fuel injectors and maybe the fuel pump and make sure it is providing the required fuel pressure. Run some fuel injector cleaner through it a few times and see if anything improves. Also since you replaced the spark plugs, make sure you gaped them correctly.


----------



## lagagne1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Plugs said pregaped dont regape them so i didnt even look at it. I will check tha. fuel pressure 56-57psi according to obd. Not sure what spec is on this car. I ran seafoam in last tank but ill get some chevron today and try it again, maybe not using it for a long time and then running a treatment clogged injectors with crap?? This is driving me nuts lol


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

There are many things that can cause the P0171 trouble code on the Chevy Cruze. Here are the most common ones.


*Vacuum Leaks*– With the Chevy Cruze, one of the most common cause for the P0171 code to show is a vacuum leak. Take a look around and see if you can find the vacuum leak. Here’s a great YouTube video on how to find a vacuum leak.
*Oxygen Sensor*– The P0171 codes is thrown when the oxygen sensor(s) do not register enough oxygen in the exhaust. When the oxygen sensor is bad, it can cause a false reading and trigger the code. The computer will still adjust the air/fuel mixture to compensate. This will cause the Cruze to run rich. O2 sensors are relatively affordable.
*Mass Air Flow Sensor*– The mass air flow sensor calculates the volume of air entering the engine. If it has gone bad, the air fuel mixture will be off and the P0171 code will show.
*Bad Fuel Injectors*– If you have one or more fuel injectors that have gone bad that can certainly cause the air/fuel mixture to go bad.
*Fuel Pump/Fuel Filter*– Today’s modern fuel injected motors need a lot of fuel pressure to atomize the gas properly. If the *fuel pressure* is not as high as it needs to be this atomization doesn’t happen properly and the optimal air/fuel mixture isn’t achieved.
*Air Filter*– While it’s not the most common reason to throw the P0171 code, a clogged air filter certainly can cause the code to throw. And, since it’s so easy to check, why not look?
For more info see https://www.700r4transmissionhq.com/p0171-chevy-cruze/


Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## lagagne1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Do you know what the fuel pressure should read on this model or where i might find it?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2015/SB-10059023-1322.pdf


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

lagagne1 said:


> Plugs said pregaped dont regape them so i didnt even look at it. I will check tha. fuel pressure 56-57psi according to obd. Not sure what spec is on this car. I ran seafoam in last tank but ill get some chevron today and try it again, maybe not using it for a long time and then running a treatment clogged injectors with crap?? This is driving me nuts lol


Check them. .028, 18 ft-lbs, no anti-seize, insure no rips/tears or holes in them, light coat of dielectric grease inside and out of boots. If you regap them, do not pry on the electrode as it will probably break.

As soon as you decide which engine and which Gen you have, I will move this to the appropriate forum.


----------



## lagagne1 (Sep 10, 2019)

2013 cruze 1.8l 4 cyl
H code engine
Id say gen1 based on year but not sure how you tell i guess


----------



## lagagne1 (Sep 10, 2019)

ok im am thoughly confused here. on a side note my car has an engine vin code of H. Which identifies it as a flex fuel vehicle on all autopart websites. However, there is no ffv identification anywhere on my car nor does my manual say it can use it. Says recommended fuel is regular unleaded gas with a posted octane rating of 87 or higher. This makes a difference in parts such as the mass airflow sensor. Help me im an idiot i guess.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You have a Gen I LS. Post your VIN and someone can decode it for you.


----------



## lagagne1 (Sep 10, 2019)

My vin is 1G1PA5SH1D7242460.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

lagagne1 said:


> 1G1PA5SH1D7242460


 
1G1PA5SH1D7242460
1G1 = made in USA, GM, Chevrolet
___PA = Chevrolet Cruze 1LS (Automatic)
_____5 = 69 – Sedan, 4-door, 4-window, notchback 
______S = AYF – Active manual belts, Airbags (see below)
_______H = LUW – engine gas, 4 cyl, 1.8L, MFI, _________________103KW, DOHC, E85 MAX
________1 = check digit
_________D = 2013 model year
__________7 = Lordstown, OH
___________242460 = sequence number

Airbags – driver and passenger front (1st row), front seat side (1st row) and rear seat side (2nd row), roof side (all seating rows), driver and passenger knee (1st row) ​
BTW, my 2013 Cruze matches all the way up to the sequence number 

Doug

.


----------



## lagagne1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks doug so since it says E85 its a flex? I cant believe it doesnt say anywhere on the car in or out, or have a different gas cap...


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

lagagne1 said:


> Thanks doug so since it says E85 its a flex? I cant believe it doesnt say anywhere on the car in or out, or have a different gas cap...



As far as I know, yes, the 1.8L LUW has a flex fuel system. 

Doug

.


----------



## lagagne1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Ok well thanks a lot for doing that decode for me! Back to troubleshooting this thing?
Plugs gapped correct, boots good. I have an obd2 reader so i can do test if someone needs info. Leaning towards MAF sensor or bad throttle body. Any other suggestions??


----------



## bsdubois (Jul 13, 2017)

Have you checked the purge control solenoid to see if it is stuck open. 

The solenoid is near the top and back of the engine. It has a two wire connector and two hoses. Disconnect the hose on the right be moving the red clip up and gently pull the connector off. Squeeze the retainer and gently pull the power connector off. Start car and check for vacuum leak. There should be no vacuum flow.

There is a YouTube video showing this. I apologize in advance if you have already tried this and I overlooked it.

Evaporative purge control solenoid.


----------



## lagagne1 (Sep 10, 2019)

ya i did that already and it was good. Thanks for the reply! I am waiting on a fuel gauge i ordered to check the fuel pressure. Talked to an ASE mechanic and said to check it. Said weak pump can cause it i guess. We'll see...


----------



## lagagne1 (Sep 10, 2019)

oh and since this post i have changed maf sensor. Definately better but not fixed.


----------



## bsdubois (Jul 13, 2017)

Any update on your 1.8L
NA engine issues? Did your fuel pressure gauge come in and does the pressure on the gauge agree with the digital value in OBDII?

I found the intake manifold leaking on the right (passenger) side near the back. The leak is to the right of the throttle body and where the crankcase breather hose attaches. I believe the is the cause of the P0171 code and rough idle. The place of the leak is a molded vertical slit that appears to be a slot for a metal bracket. I temporarily taped the crack/leak and reset the mil light/CES codes. It idles great and no more P0171 code. I am beginning to believe built in failure points are designed into GM’s products to make work for the dealers. This part lists for over $600.00 at the dealer, no KY or gasoline is included.... not even a kiss! I found the AC Delco part online for $320.00. I may get some aluminum foil hvac tape and use it as a semipermanent fix.

I would love to have the design engineer explain why the 12mm vertical slit/slot was molded into the nylon used in the intake manifold. I would also like to meet the moron who thought plastic would be a good choice for materials in direct contact with hot aluminum. Definitely not a US engine design.








Good luck in your search for the problems. I considered purchasing a Helm shop manual, however, I am uncertain how long we will keep this pos. Honda or Toyota next. Definitely no more new GM.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## lagagne1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Pressures seemed ok but im working with an ase mechanic online to hopefully nail it down. Ill check that area of the manifold tomorrow. How did you find the leak? Ive replaced about everything thats under 150 bucks other than throttle, and entire manifold. Mechanics leaning toward evap with pressures good. Glad you found yours at least?


----------



## lagagne1 (Sep 10, 2019)

fixed. weak water pump...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Water Pump??

I would have said check the fuel filter although I think that is part of the fuel pump.


----------



## lagagne1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Ya all one unit. Now i have a leak to fix. Started to smoke a little from under hood today. Think it starts behind waterpump and travels across behind manifold and down onto cata and smokes a bit. Seems to start to high and left for oil cooler. Thinking oil pump gasket?


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

So a water pump caused your rough idle on ur 1.8???


----------



## Crashtrex (Dec 11, 2020)

🙋🏻‍♂️Uh... what’s flex fuel 🤦🏻‍♂️
and WATER PUMP ? WTF ..?? seriously ??

From Chevy Holy Bible 
“chevy can’t live by air alone”


----------



## Crashtrex (Dec 11, 2020)

lagagne1 said:


> Ya all one unit. Now i have a leak to fix. Started to smoke a little from under hood today. Think it starts behind waterpump and travels across behind manifold and down onto cata and smokes a bit. Seems to start to high and left for oil cooler. Thinking oil pump gasket?


Thinking time for a truck !


----------



## lagagne1 (Sep 10, 2019)

i meant fuel pump and thanks for pointing out that error. and btw it was later discovered the oil leak i had was a small break in the block and had to have a new engine. POS


----------



## lagagne1 (Sep 10, 2019)

lagagne1 said:


> fixed. weak water pump...


fuel pump


----------



## Cruze CTRL (Sep 16, 2021)

lagagne1 said:


> fuel pump


Jesus!


----------

